# looking for JBJ nanocube ballast...2x36watt



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey im looking for a PONY ballast for the jbj nanocube 24.
I need the 2x 36w ballast.

Anyone know where i can get this? preferably here. 

or cheap online? (shipping is a lot)

model #
NPY-120-232-CFL

Thanks!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ballyst*

i have had no luck as well looking for similar but not the exact as you ,the ballyst in my hood is so small all they have are long and skinny , have u had any luck


----------

